# Fade Screen Print??



## jo1980 (May 12, 2009)

Hi! We just bought a bunch of used t-shirts in bulk and most are screen printed. Is there a way to fade the print and print a new design over it? Any ideas would help. We are trying to enter the eco-friendly market. Thank you!!!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

There are chemicals that will remove plastisol, but you risk degrading the shirt fabric, and by using that much chemical you'd defeat the eco friendly goal.

You could try heat pressing paper over the design and seeing if you can get any of the ink to stick to the paper.

To be honest, I don't like your chances though. I think the best bet is just an enormous white underbase to cover the existing design, and printing on to that.


----------



## moe_szys1ak (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not sure there's anything you can do to fade an already existing print beyond washing it a lot. However, if you want to print it faded, there are ink thinners you can buy that will reduce the opacity of the ink, giving it a more faded look. I'd look around online to see what ink additives you can find.


----------

